# John Powell's Mix With The Masters FREE



## vrocko (Dec 19, 2019)

I thought I would share this just incase people missed it.






Third Date How To Train Your Dragon Inside the Track #31 - Videos - Mix With The Masters


Learn the entire process of music production, mixing and mastering from the world’s top engineers and producers through seminars and online videos.



mixwiththemasters.com


----------



## CT (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. I did miss it!


----------



## NoamL (Dec 19, 2019)

Tons of insights from start to finish! Really interesting above all to hear how he sees the philosophy of being a "composer" and how that relates to filmmaking and storytelling.


----------



## cqd (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah, I'm an hour into it..very good alright..Is it free for good, or is it a limited time thing?..

I know it's different and all, but it's kind of like what I hoped the Elfman and Zimmer masterclasses would be..


----------



## axb312 (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you @vrocko ...

Any idea how long this will run for and/ or how to watch it later?


----------



## Henu (Dec 20, 2019)

You need to register as a member to watch this? Unnnnngh.


----------



## Uiroo (Dec 20, 2019)

Henu said:


> You need to register as a member to watch this? Unnnnngh.


That's a tough sacrifice to make for a well produced 1h30 masterclass by one of hollywoods top composers that previously costed a couple hundred dollars to get access to, isn't it?

I mean come on


----------



## utopia (Dec 20, 2019)

It is. I've juts registered a free account and I'm watching the masterclass right now.
As a side note-finally a composer's masterclass that doesn't disappoint a slightest bit. Very impressed so far.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 20, 2019)

This was very, very good. Cheers @vrocko !


----------



## jiten (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow, thanks for sharing this! Excellent content, very interesting and informative. Love that he goes into a second layer of detail on everything from storytelling/orchestration/samples/recording that is often times missing in classes like this. Also really enjoyed the random anecdotes like how that trumpet effect came about.

Here's the full scene that was discussed for those following along (just music+picture):


----------



## hawpri (Dec 21, 2019)

cqd said:


> Yeah, I'm an hour into it..very good alright..Is it free for good, or is it a limited time thing?..



Wondering the same thing.


----------



## Hywel (Dec 21, 2019)

vrocko said:


> I thought I would share this just incase people missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Even though I am a lowly hobbyist, I really enjoyed watching this. John Powell comes across as being such a nice, self effacing and yet extremely talented composer, producer and "filmmaker".


----------



## tebling (Dec 21, 2019)

I just finished watching the whole thing and enjoyed every minute. HTTYD is one of my all time favorite soundtracks, and I listen to it regularly. There are many things I will take away with me from the videos, but perhaps the most refreshing was to hear that in the end it really does boil down to 1) create a high quality mockup, 2) get sign off from filmmakers, 3) over time replace each mockup track with real players. Obviously the devil is in the details (to say the least), but I'm glad that even at Powell's level the high level strategy can be that straightforward.


----------



## Chris Richter (Dec 22, 2019)

I didn’t watch the whole thing yet. But until now I am amazed that even he has moments of procrastination where he doesn’t know where to go next with the music leads to avoiding the studio :D
Also how much work really goes into this stuff. It isn’t that he just scores it from beginning to end but that he pushes stuff around and even gets story beats wrong and has to start all over again.
Great stuff and insights for me 

Edit: Typo


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 26, 2019)

It says “watch part one for free“ but you can watch all 5 part. Not sure if that will be true forever — its a great watch. Thanks for bringing it up here


----------



## fnicknich (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## J-M (Dec 26, 2019)

Kinda annoying that you can't download the videos, but oh well, free is free. And I'm in Lapland, with nothing to do (a good thing) so I have time...


----------



## hawpri (Dec 26, 2019)

MrLinssi said:


> Kinda annoying that you can't download the videos, but oh well, free is free. And I'm in Lapland, with nothing to do (a good thing) so I have time...


While it is possible to download streaming (blob) videos like these via some browser extension, it would be really convenient to have a download option. Maybe there was some condition or another. Who knows, but I'm happy with free.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks a lot for sharing this! 

I'm about halfway through and found it interesting so far. But there's not a lot of mixing advice in this "*mix* with the masters" video, right? Are they all like this?


----------



## Scalms (Dec 26, 2019)

I enjoyed this too, just finished watching the whole thing. it was really interesting to hear what libraries he uses, he especially likes/uses CSS and he mentioned some other ones like Berlin Brass and Spitfire


----------



## Illico (Dec 27, 2019)

Very nice sessions, I notice how assistances's works are important (orchestration)


----------

